# Bull Bluegills in a Blizzard



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Went out for the last hour after work tonight. Nobody else out- 25-30 MPH winds and a windchill of -20 something must've had something to do with it. Got 6 inches of snow (sidesways!) as well. Fish were hitting better than they have so far though-


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

nothn better then some good panfishin! :beer:


----------

